# Sand im Teich, ein geeigneter Untergrund???



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

*"Sand" im Teich,ein geeigneter Untergrund.???*

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade mal wieder dabei meinen Teich umzubauen. Leider hat mich das Wetter ziemlich im Griff, aber auch das geht vorbei.Jedenfalls habe ich meinen Teich bis zur Folie bereits Fertiggestellt.

Jetzt habe ich mich gerade nochmal durchs Forum gelesen und mir ist leider nicht so ganz Klar geworden, was ich für einen " Sand" nehmen kann um den Boden des Bachlaufs damit Teilweise "auszukleiden",welcher dann bei geringer Strömung auch nicht gleich wegschwimmt.! Auch im Bachlauf sollten ein paar Steine die Sache verschönern bzw auch verwirbeln,es sollte  ja auch Natürlich aussehen..! Nebenbei hatte ich mit zusätzlich noch Überlegt,das ich auch eine Flachwasserzone mit diesem Sand auskleiden wollte.! Diese Flachwasserzone wird auch noch von Pflanzen eingefasst,welche sind Sand und Lehm gemisch gepflanzt werden sollen,allerdings nur auf 2Seiten, Nebenbei sollten ansich auch noch  2 oder 3 etwas größere Steine in diese Flachwasserzone eingebracht werden, dieses allerdings nur aus Optik Gründen. Hierfür dachte ich wären etwas Größere Rheinkies "steine" wohl geeignet.!???
Dazu sagen muss ich noch,das der Teich später mal ca 2500-3000 Liter Wasser fassen.
Selbstverständlich ist der Teich auch mit Fischen besetzt.

Nun, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was ich wofür am Besten Benutzen kann.?? 
B.z.w Welche Größeren Steine ( 30x30 ??? ca )  sind dafür geeignet, Flachwasser bzw Bachlauf. Bevor ich es vergesse, der Bachlauf er ca eine Wasserbreite von ca 40 cm bekommen.
Schönen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo Sven,

ich bin zur Zeit auch dabei einen kleinen Bachlauf anzulegen. Aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem vorhandenen Teich habe ich für mich den Schluß gezogen, daß ich die Folie mit Beton "einschmieren" werde, mit dem ich dann versuche, eine Kiesschicht festzukleben. Dadurch hoffe ich, wird der Untergrund rauh genug, um weiteren, feinen Kies zu halten.

Ich werde allerdings auch ein paar Staustufen einbauen.

Ich denke, wenn Du nur ein sehr geringes Gefälle anlegst und dadurch die Fließgeschwindigkeit niedrig hälst, wird der Kies liegen bleiben.

Im wesentlichen werde ich wohl nur einen recht feinen Kies verwenden. Dadurch wird das Beflanzen vereinfacht. Aus meinem bereits vorhandenen Teich werde ich aber auch einen Teil des gröberen Kies im neuen Teich verwenden. Der bereits vorhandene Teich wird auch noch stärker bepflanzt..... Nach einem Jahr Teich-"Erfahrung" habe ich zumindestens für mich die Erkenntnis gewonnen, daß "Vielfalt" wichtig ist. Dementsprechend werde ich meinen zweiten Teich auch anders gestalten und den ersten Teich verändern.......

Mein Tipp für Dich wäre daher, verwende unterschiedliche Sorten. Bei der von Dir gewählten Teichgröße würde ich aber nicht zu große Kiesel oder "Findlinge" einfügen, weil dadurch möglicherweise der Teich noch kleiner wirkt


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

hallo sven,

ich würde grundsätzlich wenig mit sand arbeiten im bachlauf - der wird weggespült - ich habe riesel (ca. 6mm) und 8-16 verwendet.

auch mit dem bepflanzen aufpassen - meiner hatte nach schon ca. 1jahr fast keinen durchfluss mehr weil er zugewuchert war .

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Aus meiner Sicht ist die Sache recht einfach: Wenn der Sand weggespült wird, ist das Gefälle zu gross ! Man muss sich entscheiden, was man will: Einen rauschenden Gebirgsbach oder einen bepflanzten, ruhigen Lauf, wie er sich durch Wiesen und die Natur schlängelt. 

Im ersten Fall schmiert man seine Folie mit Zement ein und verwendet groben Kies und entsprechend dimensionierte Steine - Pflanzen und Staustufen sind dann aber ebenfalls recht witzlos. Der Bachlauf ähnelt dann mehr einem gestreckten Wasserfall (und treibt munter CO2 aus). Eine erwähnenswerte biologische Funkion hat ein solcher Bachlauf kaum.

Im zweiten Fall beträgt das Gefälle ca. 1,5 % (also nur 1,5 cm auf den Meter), das auch noch dadurch aufgefangen wird, dass man eine Staustufe an die nächste anschliesst. Für sichtbar bewegtes Wasser reicht das allemal. Bei mir wird dann auch selbst feinster Sand nicht weggespült - natürlich bildet sich dann aber ein "Bachbett", der Sand wird entsprechend abgetragen und weiter am Rand angelagert. Pflanzen gedeihen prächtig, teils sogar fast schon zu üppig. 

Hier ein gutes Gleichgewicht zu finden, gerade darin besteht das Kunststück. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

